# Anybody know Sharwood toy/mini red/apricots Florida?



## jas (Apr 1, 2011)

I've narrowed down our quest for an apricot or red (small) minipoo or overgrown toy. Has anyone heard anything about Sharon Hatcher of Sharwood Toy/Minipoos in Stuart, Florida? Any info would be helpful since we're in New York and would have to travel to Florida to see her litters.


----------

